# Your video card timeline



## KainXS (Jan 3, 2008)

Okay post your 1st video card to your most recent one and where they are now

heres mine

Radeon 7000(in the garbage)
Radeon 9600 IGP(dead)
Geforce 4 MX 440(backup card)
Radeon X1650(sold)
Geforce 7950GT(dead, RMA'd)
Geforce 7950GT(dead' RMA'd Again)
Geforce 7950GT(Sold)
Radeon X1950XTX(Sold)
Geforce 8800GTS 320(fried)
Geforce 4 MX 440
Radeon HD 3870 OC


----------



## Oliver_FF (Jan 3, 2008)

ATi Rage Pro (garbage)
GeForce 2 (garbage)
Radeon 7500 (in a box somewhere)
Radeon 9600pro (my mates using it)
Radeon 9500 modded to 9700 (in old computer, dad's using it)
Radeon X1800XT (RMA'd, it broke)
GeForce 6200 (in a box somewhere, replacement whilst above RMA'd)
GeForce 7900GTO (in a box)
Radeon HD3870XT (in use)


----------



## btarunr (Jan 3, 2008)

SiS 6326
SiS 630 AGP
ATI Rage XL 4MB (? not sure with the name)
Intel 82810E 
GeForce 4 MX 440SE
GeForce FX 5200
GeForce FX 5600
Geforce 6800 GT (PCI-E, Running on my second rig now)
GeForce 8800 GTS (Current)

Append: In the middle, a cousin had given me a Club 3D Radeon 9800 Pro card. I gave it off to a childhood friend who became a police officer. We now play CS: S. He plays a terrorist


----------



## Hawk1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Some ATI card from 1989 (garbage)
ATI Rage II DVD+ (on the shelf in basement)
ATI 1950xtx (in my system - soon t/b replaced with DX10 card)


----------



## Morgoth (Jan 3, 2008)

Voodoo2(dead)
Voodoo3(dead)
S3(in a box som where)
ATi 9250 (sold)
X1600 ( i think ) (in my sisters comp)
Geforce 4 series not sure witch one (with G42 gpu ) (sold)
Geforce 5500fx(sold)
X1950pro *using*
(planing hd3850 )


----------



## FilipM (Jan 3, 2008)

Riva TNT 128 (somewhere - replaced it for the Viper)
Diamond Viper (somewhere - replaced it for the 256)
GeForce 256 (fried) - the best picture quality I've ever seen
MX440 (dunno what happened with this one)
4400Ti (had it for some time and then replaced it)
9800Pro (What a performance for the time!!!)
7800GT (current, 2 years on and keeps going)

Also had a Ati Rage 128, but this one just a replacement till new PC arrived back in the time, so don't know where to place it.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 3, 2008)

ati rage 3d
voodoo 3dfx
mx420
ti4200
9250
fx5200
fx6200
7600gt (using currently)
8800gt 512mb(ordered and being shipped)


----------



## technicks (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice 

-Ati X300. Came with first pc.  Sold
-XFX Nvidia 6600  Sold
-ATI Radeon X800 XL 256mb   Died a few months back
-EVGA Nvidia 7900 GT  Sold
-ATI Radeon X1900 GT  Sold
-Sapphire X1950 Pro  RMA
-Sapphire X1950 XT  Sold
-Asus 8800 GTS 640  Current card going to sell.

Replacing the 8800 GTS to a new GTS 512 or a 8800 GT in a few weeks.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 3, 2008)

Memory is a little hazy, but I remember having these cards at some point...

Trio 32 2MB (in my first machine).
Matrox G100 8MB
Voodoo Banshee 16MB
TNT 
TNT2
GeForce 32MB (DDR version)
GeForce 2
GeForce 3
Various ATI Radeon 9000 series cards
nVidia 6600 256MB
nVidia 6600GT 128MB
nVidia 8600GTS 256MB

Probably a few I missed. Back before the dual VGA cards became common (GF2 days?) you had as many cards as monitors, so I'd throw in whatever card I salvaged form other boxes to support my extra monitors.


----------



## Mandown (Jan 3, 2008)

voodoo 3dfx (lost/ have box)
geforce 2 MX 400 64mb (in a box somewhere)
geforce 4200 Ti agp x8 (friends house in the attic)
geforce 5200 (in my lake) R.I.H
Geforce 6600 256mb (given away) *POS*
Ati 9600XT 256mb (sold) <--- good core OC'er 25% OC
Ati x1600 pro 512mb(in use other comp)
Ati x1950 Pro 512mb(in use current comp)


----------



## Co_Op (Jan 3, 2008)

1997 - Tseng ET4000AX (big ISA card, about the same size as a 8800gts, no hs, 512kb I think) - I still have it: it's rare, it's a classic, it's worth nothing 
1998 - S3 Virge Trio3D (3D?! ) (1Mb if I remember correctly, no hs) - sold
1999 - nVidia Riva TNT2 M64 64Mb -sold
2000 - nVidia FX5200 128Mb - sold
2003 - ATI 9600Pro 256Mb - went in dad's rig
2005 - ATI 9600 128Mb (laptop... does that count?)
2007 - nVidia 8800GTS 320 - in my rig


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does onboard video solutions count? Well either way, here yah go:

Onboard video solutions:
ATi Rage 8mb
ATi Xpress 200

Dedicated video solutions:
ATi Radeon 7000 64MB Sdram
ATi Radeon 7200 32MB DDR
Geforce 4 MX440 64MB DDR
Geforce 4 ti4200 128MB DDR
ATi Radeon 9500 64MB DDR Non Pro
Geforce 7600GS 256MB DDR2

Out of all these, the only ATi solution are the onboard ones that currently are in a working state.

EDIT: Almost forgot my FX5200.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 3, 2008)

Cannot remember what was in the 486. It was a ISA card and played Syndicate 1
card with 1meg upgradable with 1/2 meg chips lol.
Cirrus logic MA 300
Then Matrix card with upgradable memory interface to it.
The some 3rd party nvidia card
nvidia TNT went though a few due to same problem ( heatsink loved falling off. )
ATI
VooDoo 2000 ( SLI i beleave had a big ass think monitor like cable with it lol )
Voodoo 3000
Voodoo 5500
nvidia 420MX
ATI 9600XT
nvidia 7900GTOCSC
HD2900XT

And now i am waiting for the R700 ... I did have a s3 card at some point about the time when IBM Cyrix CPU's were about as i had a 150 that ran 133 Umm or was it 120mhz and ran hot as hell.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 3, 2008)

The original Geforce 4Mb card (i think - dead)
Geforce 2 MX...i think it was the 440. (bin)
Geforce 4 Ti 4800 (sold)
ATi Radeon 9600 LE (how I found this site!! - and in my server)
Nvidia 6600GT (sold)
Nvidia 7600GT (in Rig 2)
ATi X1950XT 512Mb (in it's box)
ATi HD3870 (current )


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 3, 2008)

Please don't laugh at me...

Radeon X1300 512 MB(In closet)

Radeaon HD2900Pro(in use)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

voodoo 3DFX...in the garage

2X intel GMA-the one from i810 chipset...in the garage

ti4200 64mb...in the garage still works and when i get a chance im gunna mod my stock AMD HSF to fit it, vmod it and WR it on HWBOT 

readeon 8500 64mb DDR gunna do the same thing as the ti4200

FX5700 VIVO in a vid editing workhorse

2X Via S3 unichrome IGP one in use the other is replaced by my 7800GS

7800GS in my current rig


----------



## choppy (Jan 3, 2008)

well in that case, im gonna get laughed at 

ati x300se (sold)
nvidia 6600gt (swop for x600 in 2nd rig)
ati x600 (2nd rig)
nvidia 7600gs (in use)


----------



## francis511 (Jan 3, 2008)

Dedicated cards:

Ati 7000 pci
Ati 9250 agp
Ati 9600 pro agp
Ati 9600 xt agp
Nvidia 7900 gs pci-e (hoorah)
Nvidia 8800 gts pci-e


----------



## spud107 (Jan 3, 2008)

via 8mb onboard (pc sold)
matox mga millenium (on a shelf)
tnt 16mb (on a shelf)
fx 5200 (sold with via pc)
nforce1 420d onboard (detroyed)
ati 9550 (sold with intel pc)
intel i845 onboard (pc sold)
ati x1950 pro (current)
another salvaged fx5200 (in another pc)


----------



## Ripper3 (Jan 3, 2008)

Have no idea what was in my first ever PC, but something shite... (long gone)
Intel 810 integrated crap (gave away the whole PC)
Nvidia GeForce 2 MX 200 or 400 PCI (given away)
Geforce 6600 128MB PCI-E (sold)
Radeon X1800 GTO (given to friend - brilliant overclocker, got from 500/500 to 700/700 )
Radeon X700 Pro 128MB (sold - Received it in trade fro my X1800 GTO, so until I had money for the next card on list)
Radeon X1950 GT (sold - Good card, but my X1800GTO OC'd felt a bit faster actually)
GeForce 6600 256MB (bought for use in my Dad's rig)
GeForce 8600GTS (in Brother's rig - it was more like a downgrade than an upgrade)
Intel GMA X3100 (laptop graphics - it's alright, runs WoW okay-ish)
Radeon 3850 256MB (current - just wish I could get my computer to run properly so I can use it to its fullest)


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 3, 2008)

XGi Volari V3(sucks)
ATi Radeon 9550(great card, very worth it)
nVidia GeForce 7900 GT(excellent, just got hot)
nVidia GeForce MX 4000(SUCKS)
nVidia GeForce FX 5500(still sucks)
nVidia GeForce 8800 GTS 640(great card)


----------



## Steevo (Jan 3, 2008)

Crap (What came with a 386?) ISA
More crap (Who knows what that POS was)
ATI Rage (Still working in a spare parts PC at home)
cirrus crap (In a box at home)
ATI 7500 (On my desk)
ATI 8XXX something (Sold with old computer, still working)
ATI 9600XT (sSold with old computer, still working)
ATI X800GTO (Sold to a friend)
ATI X1800XT (Yesterday)
ATI HD3870 (Today)


----------



## Gam'ster (Jan 3, 2008)

ATI Raedon 9200 SE ( In box still works )
ATI Raedon X1300 ( sadly died )
Nvidia fx 5500 ( still running in 2nd rig )
Nvidia Ge-Force 7900 GS ( Current card )
Nvidia Ge-Force 8800GT ( Comming soon.....I hope )

Cheers 
Gam


----------



## reverze (Jan 3, 2008)

NVIDIA GeForce 5700 Ultra
ATI 9800 Pro
ATI X800XT
ATI X1950XT
ATI HD3870


----------



## JacKz5o (Jan 3, 2008)

Radeon All-In-Wonder with 512kb of memory (yes, less than 1MB)
FX-5500
6800GS (Current)
8800GTS (?soon?)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 3, 2008)

@ jack is your 6800GS unlocked?


----------



## farlex85 (Jan 3, 2008)

X700 with first rig I ever built about 1 yr ago
8800 GTS 512 as soon as newegg ships it (holiday, should've done rush proc)


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2008)

whatever was in the ibm 5150 (still running )
some 64KB piece of garbage in my packard hell(garbage)
Riva TNT2 (in a box to my left, still works)
GeForce 6200 (no idea what happened to it)
Radeon 9250 (dead)
Radeon 9600xt (still in use)
Radeon x800xt AIW (dead)
Radeon x1600xt (in a box, still works)
Radeon x1950pro 256MB (still in use)
Crossfire x1950pro's (one's in a box, one's in use)
Radeon HD3870 (current)
Crossfire HD3870's (soon maybe?)

so i'm an ati fanboy... sue me.


----------



## Dia01 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jetway Radeon 9200 AGP - Dead
MSI Radeon 9550 AGP - Dead
Gainward 6800GS AGP - Dead
Gainward 8800GTS 320 - Water Cooling Accident :shadedshu
BFG 8800GT 512 - Still going


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 3, 2008)

nvidia tnt (junk!)
Saphire 9550
xfx 6200 gt
bfg 7300 gt (first time with sli)
enga 7950gt ko sc (sli)
NOW: evga 8800gt


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 3, 2008)

ATI Rage 2C (In original iMac)
ATI Radeon 7something (in Mac G4)
Something Sis in Dell P2
Nvidia FX5200 (in drawer)
ATI X1600XT (in mom's machine)
Nvidia 7600GT (awesome card. In bro's pc for now)
Nvidia 7950GT (passively cooled. Heading for bro's pc)
ATI HD3850 (all of 6 hours old)

So far I know, all the above still working.

Oh, ATI X1600 (in Macbookpro)


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 3, 2008)

i wonder who has the oldest card eh


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> i wonder who has the oldest card eh



me, in the ibm 5150


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 3, 2008)

that is and old piece of kit..
reminds me of the matrix when i see the green text and black background


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> that is and old piece of kit..
> reminds me of the matrix when i see the green text and black background


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 3, 2008)

keep that for around 10-20 years and you will be sitting on a gold mine , whats the wattage on the psu?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 3, 2008)

craigwhiteside said:


> keep that for around 10-20 years and you will be sitting on a gold mine , whats the wattage on the psu?



not enough, lol.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Jan 3, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> not enough, lol.



oh you smart arse


----------



## Graogrim (Jan 3, 2008)

Stone Age -- TI-99/4A (integrated  )
Bronze Age -- Commodore 64 
1987 -- Amiga 500
~1991 -- Amiga 1200
~1993 -- Some old ISA abomination 2D Windows accelerator, I think it was a Diamond card
~1995 -- STB Powergraph (Trio64V+ based, not 3D)
~1996 or 97-- Diamond Monster 3D (3dfx Voodoo)
1998 -- Creative 3dfx Voodoo 2
1998 -- Diamond Intel i740 (very briefly)
1998 -- STB Velocity 4400
1999 -- Diamond TNT 2 Ultra based board
2000 -- ELSA Gladiac (Geforce 2 GTS)
2002 -- PNY Geforce 4 Ti 4200 (Great performance while it lasted, had crappy capacitors that died. Don't EVER buy PNY!)
September 2003 -- PNY Geforce 5200 (slow-as-molasses junk that PNY used to replace my dead 4200)
October 2003 -- ATI Radeon 9800 (solid card in its day)
August 2004 -- PNY Geforce 6800GT (only got it because PNY didn't actually make this--it's a rebranded reference board. MONSTER when I first got it in 2004. Still in use in another system today.)
Dec 2007 -- ATI Radeon HD3850 (hell of a card for $159)


----------



## KainXS (Jan 3, 2008)

an amia 500 from 1987, damn thing is almost older than I am

oldest card I have used is a Voodoo rush that came with my first compaq, it also happened to be my last compaq


----------



## teamtd11 (Jan 3, 2008)

SIS 6326 (destroyed)
ATI Rage Pro (destroyed)
ATI Rage Pro Turbo (destroyed)
ATI 9200 SE (sold)
ATI 9550 (sold)
ATI 9600XT (im parents computer)
ATI X550 (sold)
ATI X800GTO (sold)
ATI X1900XT

(if only i had't got the sis in my first pc, i would of only ever used ATI )


----------



## Mediocre (Jan 3, 2008)

Diamond Viper V770 (in a box somewhere)
Alienware OEM fx 5950 (sold - $100 fleabay)
ATI X850PRO AGP flashed to 16-pipes (in Mom's skt 754 PC)
ATI X850PRO PCI-E Flashed to XT-PE speeds - no unlock (in wife's 939 PC)
nVidia 7800GS Bought used for $150, busted a cap off, fixed, and sold to Blair Morgan on fleabay for $100
Sapphire 2900PRO flashed to XT

gotta upgrade the wife soon, she wants to play COD4 (1280x1024) and I want her to have at least medium/high gfx


----------



## FilipM (Jan 3, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> Stone Age -- TI-99/4A (integrated  )
> Bronze Age -- Commodore 64
> 1987 -- Amiga 500
> ~1991 -- Amiga 1200
> ...




Love your post!!


----------



## zCexVe (Jan 3, 2008)

2000~2004-MSI Nvidia RIVA TNT 2 M64 32MB
2004 june~2005june-Nvidia GF MX 4000 256MB
2005june~2006-MSI Nvidia GF 6200 256MB
2006~2007 feb-MSI Nvidia GF 7300LE 256MB
2007 may~Sapphire Radeon X1950XT 256MB

Cant remember actual dates.In between them I had used some extra cards to run my rig too.


----------



## CH@NO (Jan 4, 2008)

* Many onboard shit (SiS XXX, Savage DDR, UniChrome, etc.) / all sell it within my old PCs
* ATi 9550 (modded to 9600) / on a friend's PC
* ATi X300 / sold
* Ati X1050 / on my brother's in law PC
* Nvidia 7300 GT / sold
* Ati X1650 / sold
* Ati X1650 PRO / sold
* Nvidia 6100 (onboard) / still keep it 'cause I still use the mobo 
* Nvidia 6800 / on a box, planning to sell it
* Nvidia 8600 GTS (already in use)


----------



## Snipe343 (Jan 4, 2008)

Onboard
My 8600gt(current)

O wait thats the only card ive ever had XD, besides onboard


----------



## Rizzy2DarQ (Jan 4, 2008)

um.. 
some computer graphics card I can't remember coz I was 13
Ati 9600 - (in my oldass rig right now)
8800GT (in a box in my room waiting to be used)


----------



## ex_reven (Jan 4, 2008)

Onboard Intel "EXTREME" Graphics (LOL)
Radeon 128mb X600 Pro
Radeon 256mb X800 Pro
Radeon 512mb X1950 Pro
Inno3d 512mb 8800 GT


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 4, 2008)

ohhh . . . good lord . . . let's see what I can remember:


I best I can remember before the VooDoo3:

Trident VGA 8900 - ISA BUS (old school)
Tseng SVGA ET4000 - ISA
Trident SVGA 9680 - PCI
Matrox Mystique G200 - AGP

VooDoo3 2000 (reverred and cherished)
ATI Rage128 PRO (still around here somewhere) - never used by me

*no rig for a couple years*

ATI X700 PRO 256MB GDDR3 
VisionTek X1300 512MB GDDR2
ATI X1950 PRO 256MB GDDR3
Crossfire - ATI X1950 PRO 256MB GDDR3


----------



## wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

PCI 3dfx voodoo banshee 2 - still have it, still works, "sli" capable
PCI geforce 2 mx 400 - one of my first, no idea where it is now
3xAGP geforce 4 mx 440 - all still lying around and functional
AGP Leadtek geforce 4 ti4400 - unfortunatly artifacts badly, needs rma
2xAGP radeon 9200 - still lying around, solid card
AGP geforce fx5600xt (300/500) - pos that i threw away it sucked so hard
AGP GeCube radeon 9600xt (500/700) - blew it up ocing and voided warranty
AGP HIS radeon 9800pro 128 IceQ - sold, but what a beast, loved this one
3xAGP geforce 6600GT (~550/1000) - loved this card, bang for buck and so moddable
AGP BFG geforce 6800ultra OC (450/1100) - mmmhm, king of the hill for a year, undeniably my favourite card to date
AGP Sapphire radeon x1950pro 512 (600/1450) - still cranking, keeping agp alive
PCI-E geforce 6600GT (500/1000) - just a backup pci-e card
PCI-E XFX SLi geforce 8600GT (700/1836/1800) - one sitting collecting dust, one rma as we speak
PCI-E XFX SLi geforce 8600GT XXX (742/1836/1700) - keeping them for CUDA physics.
PCI-E XFX geforce 8800GT (760/1836/1944) - Zalman VF 1000, flies man.

i think thats about it but something tells me theres more....been overclocking them since the radeon 9200's, but i only included clock speeds and brand names i could remember.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jan 4, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> Stone Age -- TI-99/4A (integrated  )
> Bronze Age -- Commodore 64
> 1987 -- Amiga 500
> ~1991 -- Amiga 1200
> ...



Dude all your missing are prices lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 4, 2008)

So many cards to name.

I don't even know where to start. I played PC WAY back in the day, when video cards FIRST started comming out for games.

ATi mach32 (I know I had others plenty(or lots) before this)
Matrix cards(I think)
S3
Had voodo 1-2-3-4
TNT
Another Gforce
ATi rage
(Differnt rages like above can't remember all of them)
All Ati cards thru HD2k cards(I think I have had almost all of them(One chip out of the bunch here and there) at one point and time other than the 9700, and 9800 cards)


----------



## sixor (Jan 4, 2008)

trident 9440? pci 1mb
ati rage fury 128 32mb agp 2x
geforce 2 mx400 32mb agp4x
ati x600 pro 256mb pci-x
ati x200 igp
ati x800 pro pci-x


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 4, 2008)

Ziis you all got great memory xD I'll try to remember some

No idea what was in my 386 SX 16MHz that ws my first own PC, propably some S3 or Matrox card 

EDIT: sixor said it, it was some Trident card!


Trident 9000?

Tseng Labs ET4000AX (not sure of order with this and next)
S3 Trio 32 (I think)
RIVA TNT (not sure)
Voodoo 3 2000 (sold)
GeForce 2 MX (sold)
GeForce 3 Ti200 (sold)
Radeon 9600pro (sold)
GeForce 6800le (sold)
Radeon x800gto (sold to a friend)
Radeon x1900xt (in use)
GeForce 8800GT (next card, still waiting stock)
I did good, I remembered a lot! (with help of nvidia.com and wikipedia )


----------



## Raovac (Jan 4, 2008)

Voodoo 3 2000 Pci - in it's box
nVidia gForce 2 MX400 Agp - sold
nVidia gForce 3 Ti500 Agp - in it's box
nVidia gForce 4 Ti4600 Agp - in it's box
Ati Radeon 9800 Pro Agp - in it's box
Ati Radeon X800 XL Pci-e - in it's box
Ati Radeon X1800 XT Pci-e in wife/ daughter's rig
Ati Radeon X1950 XTX Pci-e - in this rig

 I'm thinking about hanging them on my wall,  but then the wife would know how much I spend on video card upgrades.


----------



## jagjitnatt (Jan 4, 2008)

Sis 6215C PCI 512 KB           Still have it 
Sis 6326 1 MB                     Lost
NVidia RIVA TNT2                Sold
ATI Radeon 9200SE             Fried
NVidia GeForce Ti4800         Fried
NVidia 6600GT                    Sold
ATI Radeon x850XT             In use
ATI Radeon x1900GT Rev1    Incompatible with my current config


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 4, 2008)

> Ziis you all got great memory xD I'll try to remember some
> 
> No idea what was in my 386 SX 16MHz that ws my first own PC, propably some S3 or Matrox card



it's crazy how many of us here remember a time before PCI.

lol!  I remember when if your system could display 16 colors, you had it made!   Damn, and the next big thing after that was 256!  Any y'all remember how "life-like" 256 colors looked when we were used to 16?!


----------



## wolf (Jan 4, 2008)

i used to have an ISA card, but that was so long ago i cant remember what it was...i only remember ripping it out in favour of my totally awesome brand new PCI geforce 2 MX...w00t!

we've come along way tho, if you consider geforce 7150 is integrated gfx now....and hyrbrid SLi/Crossfire down the track...


----------



## -=CrAnSwIcK=- (Jan 4, 2008)

rage 128
riva TNT2
voodoo3 2000
geforce4 mx 440
radeon 9200
radeon 9600pro
radeon x1600xt
radeon HD 3850

not sure if the order is correct...but anyways, i had video cards before then, but i was like 10 years old and though i could build and repair my PC, i didn't really know what parts were what and what was better than what...i just knew the difference between video card, RAM, CPU modem etc. my first PC was a 386 when i was very young, and then i think i had an AMD 486dx2, at least i think it was AMD...then i went pentium 75, 133, 233, 266, 366, 533 (didn't upgrade for a while) 1.2ghz, 1.7ghz(celeron), 2.4ghz, A64 3000+, X2 3800+ but that's for another thread


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

Trident 16mb<that thing blew.
Radeon 7500 gave to brother/then put in friends rig
Nvidia Riva 128 server card modded/OC'd till i destroyed it....Vmod FTL
Radeon9250 um...gave to a buddy of mine when his x600died..he then killed it..cat+water=WTF
Radeon 9800PRO gave to buddy after i got the 1600 he then got angry and split it in half.
Radeon x1600XT (before the name change a true XT) gave to same kid who i gave the 9250 too he overclocked it to 1ghz/1ghz on stock in 1 swoop...the card never booted back up.
Nvidia8600GTmy current card soon to be replaced by a 8800GTX...iv modded the piss out of this card..after i get my new one this is going to my buddy..who will then give me a 8500 512...i cant wait to mod that.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jan 4, 2008)

ATi Rage 3D somthing somthing idk still have it in a really old computer
Riva TNT2 64mb AGP Still have, replaced with ATi 9200 
HIS ATi Radeon 9200 128mb AGP My mom uses it 
HIS ATi Radeon X700PRO 256mb AGP sold to friend
HIS ATi Radeon X1600PRO 256mb AGP sold
EVGA Nvidia GeForce 7600GT 256mb PCI-E got for my first build with PCI-e
HIS ATi Radeon HD 3850 512mb PCI-E Have it now, woot!!!


----------



## suraswami (Jan 4, 2008)

AGP 7000 Sitting somewhere
AGP 9200 SE - 2 cards still working in Bro and FIL's PC
Some Xabre PCI card in my Dad's PC
AGP AIW 9600XT still in good condition, debating to sell it or not
AGP HIS 1600PRO still in good condition in my wife's pc
AGP HIS X1950pro currently in my machine.
PCI-E X600SE in Test PC
PCI-E 7200GS backup card.
PCI-E 8600GT Media PC.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 4, 2008)

voodoo 1.. still have it somewhere..
voodoo 1 sat alongside a permedia 2..
voodoo 2 sat along a permedia 2..
voodoo 2 sat alongside geforce 2 mmx..
geforce 3..
geforce 5800 fx dust buster..
radeon 9700..
radeon 1900xtx
radeon 3870
radeon 3870 C/F
radeon 3870 single.. current..

trog

ps.. and how the hell windows 95 ran on 16 megs of system ram i cant imagine.. he he he


----------



## Xaser04 (Jan 4, 2008)

Here goes (what I can actually remember)

Some 4mb SIS thing
Unknown TNT2 M64 (finally could play HL)
Unknown Geforce 2 MX420 (broke)
Unknown Geforce 2 MX440 (replacement for broken card above)
PNY Geforce 4 MX460
PNY Geforce 4 Ti4200
PNY Geforce FX5200 (this replaced the Ti when it went tits up) 
MSI Geforce FX5900Ultra (not actually that bad)
PNY Geforce 6800GT (dear god what an upgrade)
Gainward Golden Sample 7800GTX  
SLI 7800GTX (as above)
Sapphire X800GTO2 (heavily modded and clocked well beyond X850XTPE speeds - scored 7.7k in 3DMark05)
XFX 6800 Ultra (clocked to 465/1280)
Club 3D X1800XT 512mb
Leadtek 7800GTX (swapped for above for a while - clocked to 540/1400)
Club 3D X1800XT 512mb (swapped back lol)
Powercolor X1900XT 512mb 
Leadtek Extreme 7600GT (I went out of pc gaming for a while)
BFG 8800GTS 320mb (I came back lol)
Connect 3D X1900XT 256mb (I got bored again)
Sapphire HD 3850 256mb 
Powercolor HD 3850 512mb (bought as I wanted to test one in crysis and see how well it would clock - very well in fact)
8800GTX - Current card, soon possibly SLI. 

Currently want - Leadtek 8800Ultra Leviathan Watercooled (currently only £292 on overclockers)


----------



## xt198 (Jan 4, 2008)

2001 - GeForce 2 MX400 32mb (still using in old comp )
2004 - FX5200 128 (my sister using it)
2005 - FX5700 (cooler problems, sold)
2005 - GeForce 6600 (still using in other comp)
2007 - GeForce 8800GT (using this atm)


----------



## EviLZeD (Jan 4, 2008)

agp saphire 9550 first card i bought worked perfectly for 2 years 
agp 9600xt 
nvidia leadtek 7950gx2
nvidia bfg 8800gts oc 320mb

not many cards compared to the rest


----------



## hat (Jan 4, 2008)

Some 32MB PCI (no idea)
GeForce FX 5200 Ultra 128mb (uncle has it)
GeForce 6800XT 256mb (in use by dad)
X1800XL 256mb (shelved, it works somewhat, but artifacts like mad in some games, others are playable)
GeForce 8500GT 256mb (currently is use, BIOS flashed to 650/1066/850, stock is 500/1026/667)


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 4, 2008)

Voodoo 3DFX
Radeon 9250 AGP
Radeon 9550 AGP
Geforce 6600GT PCI-E
Geforce 7600GT PCI-E
Geforce 7900GS
Radeon 2900pro (briefly)
Geforce 8800GTS (briefly)
Geforce 8800GT


----------



## snuif09 (Jan 4, 2008)

dont laugh at me but this is my humungos list

peak 7300GT
asus 8400GS(for oc'ing)

oh and my dad has a voodoo 3


----------



## Behemoko (Jan 4, 2008)

Excluding integrated, it goes as follows:

GeForce FX 5500 (returned for little performance gain over integrated)
ATI 9600 Pro (sitting in static bag in my bedroom)
x800 Pro VIVO (in this comp)

Was planning on building a new comp with a 512MB GTS, but other things have taken top priority.  I need a more reliable car for winter driving, as my current one has to have the engine warmed before guaranteeing it won't stall, and even the smallest amount of ice causes me to powerslide, and last year going 30 MPH down a straight path, I fishtailed into a spin out causing me to face the wrong direction on the road before I ran into a curb which stopped me.

Car comes first now.


----------



## stevorob (Jan 4, 2008)

Lets see, as far back as I can remember was

GeForce MX 440 (still running)
GeForce MX 440 (gave it away)
Radeon 9600xt (using it in my dell)
Radeon X800GTO (Sold it)
Radeon X850XT (Currently in my rig)

I'm searching for an upgrade right now, probably one of the 8800 series cards.


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2008)

as far as i can remenber:
S3 trio (dead)
Gecube 9200SE (sold)
Powercolor 9800PRO (sold)
Powercolor X1800GTO (sold)
XpertVision HD2600XT (sold)
ASUS HD2600 MOBILE (currently in my rig)

NVIDIA SUCKS ASS


----------



## cdawall (Jan 4, 2008)

you know its funny all of the Ati fanboys say something about nv sucking or point out they are and yet the NV boys say nothing about themselves or Ati what does this tell you?


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

^We don't talk. We let our cards do the talking.


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2008)

it means only:
DaMulta, me, steevo and all the others who never owned a nv sucks card, are good people


----------



## calvary1980 (Jan 4, 2008)

XT/CGA (bbs days!)
Voodoo 2
Voodoo 5
Geforce 2 MX 440
Geforce 4 Ti 4600
Geforce 6600GT
Geforce 6800XT (favorite)
Wildcat VP 990 (programming)
8800GTS 320
8800GTS 512 (soon)

- Christine


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 4, 2008)

afraid i don't rmember what was runnugn back in my 486 days. so I'll have to start on my pentium/k6 days

ATI onboard 2m shared (dead board)
Ati Rage Pro 128 16mb (backup)
Onboard via 64mb shared (terminated by air assault)
ATi 7000 32mb (took it back was slower than the onboard lol)
Sapphire 9000 128mb (freind has it)
MSI 9600 Pro (gave to freind)
Sapphire 9800 pro 128MB(sold)
HIS 9800 pro ICEQ 256MB (sold)
ATI X700Pro 256MB (dead rma'd)
ATI X700pro 256MB (dead rma'd)
ATi X700pro 256MB (gave to my parents last time I hardmodded a card)
ATI X1800XT 512MB (died in house fire, been workin on it, now bootable but not gameable)
Sapphire X1950XT 256MB (returned)
ATI HD2900XT 512MB (current)

as you can see the upgrades get quicker the more recent they are lol.
and this is just what I can remember. lol


----------



## jamupnorth (Jan 4, 2008)

Amiga ? - em i loved it though
Tnt 2 32 mb - it played unreal tournament perfectly (still my all time game)
Geforce 2 64 mb - ok
Radeon 7200 64mb - fkakey drivers !
Geforce 4 440 128 mb - good card for me
Radeon 9800 se 256mb - 8 pipe mod - great card
Radeon x1950 pro 256mb - great card , so smooth
Radeon 3850 512mb - just great & perfect for cod4 etc..


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 4, 2008)

really old Ati card that came with first ever system a pentium 2
voodoo3 - went missing?
geforce 4mx - dissapeard? dunno where it went
sapphire ati 9600 pro 256mb gddr3 - in my friends old pc getting it back asap
and finally the best one yet and current reigning graphics card power colour x800gto 256mb
sapphire ati 9200se - gave it away

havnt bought a card yet but planning to as times change and i do a lot of gaming and i can only stand the x800gto so much longer

never liked the 7000series or 1000series or the hd2000series or the hd3000series yet or the 8000series as every card below the 8800gt sucks and isnt worth the money


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

pt said:


> it means only:
> DaMulta, me, steevo and all the others who never owned a nv sucks card, are good people



no, to me it means sadness you've never owned an NVidia card to judge its awesomeness. You're missing out on great technology.


----------



## Darknova (Jan 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you know its funny all of the Ati fanboys say something about nv sucking or point out they are and yet the NV boys say nothing about themselves or Ati what does this tell you?



They're incredibly stupid lol.

I love my 3870, don't get me wrong, it's no 8800GT but it was so damn cheap I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> no, to me it means sadness you've never owned an NVidia card to judge its awesomeness. You're missing out on great technology.



I completely disagree with that statement.  Then the 8800 series came out.  I'm a believer now.  I still say nvidia sucks though.


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

erocker said:


> I completely disagree with that statement.  Then the 8800 series came out.  I'm a believer now.  I still say nvidia sucks though.


No flaming please. I only meant that at several points in time NV gave me a better deal for my money and I got what I asked for, I'll continue to get what I ask for . And I never cribbed about ATI to suck....and that my friend is called being proactive.


----------



## pt (Jan 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> No flaming please. I only meant that at several points in time NV gave me a better deal for my money and I got what I asked for, I'll continue to get what I ask for . And I never cribbed about ATI to suck....and that my friend is called being proactive.



i'm a total ati fanboy, everything else sucks ass, sorry

and i did try nvidia, just not on my rig
i tried a gf4, and a fx5200, i preffered ati on both, and also on bang for buck (x1800gto pwned everything nv had at it's price, hd2600 was cheaper than any 86gt i could find)

ps: altought nvidia does exelent chipsets, i loved my foxconn with a nforce 590sli
so i now say: NVIDIA GFX CARDS SUCKS


----------



## btarunr (Jan 4, 2008)

Now cdawall has an answer to his question, on what differentiates NV fanboys from ATI fanboys. Statememts like NV cards suck don't really affect us.


----------



## vivanco (Jan 4, 2008)

ati x1300 pro is the only card  next BFG GTS G92


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2008)

cdawall said:


> you know its funny all of the Ati fanboys say something about nv sucking or point out they are and yet the NV boys say nothing about themselves or Ati what does this tell you?




.....um can i buy punk asses for $200?

j/p


----------



## xt198 (Jan 4, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ^We don't talk. We let our cards do the talking.



true true


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 4, 2008)

there's a possibility that I might have gone with nVidia years ago . . . but I'm ATI loyal at this point.

And it all started when nVidia bought 3DFX, then proceeded to drop the VooDoo series entirelly, and completely stop suppoting them.  Any requests I had for them to please continue driver support for a while longer fell on deaf ears, or any issues I had their response was that they no longer covered those models.

Then, dealing with nVidia tech support for a couple of cards that my father has owned was a headache in itself.  They never wanted to take responsibility for their anything that popped up - it was always someone elses fault, or the fault of other hardware.

Even if nVidia has changed their ways, it won't change my opinion of them.  The way I look at it - the bottom line is what matters most to them, not their customers or their final end product.

and if nVidia had been more supportive and accepting of us 3DFX owners years ago - there's a possibility I woulda turned out a green camp loyalist.


----------



## Andy_007 (Jan 5, 2008)

Intel 810E MB died 
nVidia Riva TNT2 M64 8 Mb dead, overclocked to far 
nVidia Riva TNT2 M64 16 Mb Dead
Geforce 4 MX400 64MB Dead, Volt mod went very badly
Geforce 3 Ti200 64MB, Still Working
FX 5200 Ultra Dead 
FX 5950 Ultra Sold 
XFX 8500GT Working, In 2nd rig
XFX 8800 GTS 320MB x2


----------



## KainXS (Jan 5, 2008)

pt said:


> i'm a total ati fanboy, everything else sucks ass, sorry
> 
> and i did try nvidia, just not on my rig
> i tried a gf4, and a fx5200, i preffered ati on both, and also on bang for buck (x1800gto pwned everything nv had at it's price, hd2600 was cheaper than any 86gt i could find)
> ...



I buy ATI and NVIDIA cards and I have had some bad ones and some good ones from both companies, get over it man


----------



## xu^ (Jan 5, 2008)

1mb ISA Cirrus logic ISA - Binned

4mb S3 Virge PCI - Binned
4mb 3DFX Voodoo 1 PCI - SOLD

8mb Diamond Speedstar A55 AGP - SOLD
12mb 3DFX Voodoo 2 PCI - SOLD

16mb 3DFX Voodoo 3 3000 AGP - DEAD (Blew and took my board,cpu & ram with it  )
32mb GeForce 1 DDR AGP - SOLD
32mb Geforce 2 MX400 PCI (Still Working and unused currently)
128mb GeForce 3 Ti200 AGP - SOLD
128mb GeForce 4 Ti4600 AGP (Still Working and in 2nd Rig currently)
128mb ATi 9700 Pro AGP (Still Working and unused currently)
128mb ATi 9800 Pro AGP - SOLD
256mb GeForce 7800GT PCI-E - A friend is using it
320mb GeForce 8800GTS PCI-E - Current


----------



## MilkyWay (Jan 5, 2008)

pfft i just buy whats the best mid card out at the time i need a card and ATI seems to give me the best deal seriously i would have gotten a 7600 at the time compared to x1600 but i felt my x800gto was fine and i didnt need to unessential spend for a small bit more


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2008)

KainXS said:


> I buy ATI and NVIDIA cards and I have had some bad ones and some good ones from both companies, get over it man



i can't 
i also hate the green color and love the red one (long before being in pc's), i guess there's nothing to do to make me stop hating nvidia


----------



## btarunr (Jan 5, 2008)

^Then at least don't lash out at it. AMD has a *GREEN* company theme too, aren't you being hypocratic in not hating AMD?


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 5, 2008)

< 2003 - No Idea Too Long Ago -.-
2003 - nVidia 6300 128Mb [x2 SLI] (In Dad's Rig)
2005 - nVidia 7500 128Mb [x2 SLI] (Fried / Crappy)
2007 - nVidia 8800 GTX 756Mb [x2 SLI] (Current)


----------



## quickie (Jan 5, 2008)

Intel 740 AGP (packed away)
Riva TNT2 M64 (don't know what happened to it, must have lost it..)
Geforce 2 Ti (sold)
Radeon 8500LE (packed away)
Radeon 9500 Pro (died)
Radeon 9550 (still in use)
Geforce 7600GS 256mb (in current system)


----------



## wolf (Jan 5, 2008)

pt said:


> so i now say: NVIDIA GFX CARDS SUCKS



what an odd thing to say considering the whoopin' theyve been giving ati over the past 14 months...

get over it, both brands are just fine. neither one sucks.


----------



## Brutalfate (Jan 5, 2008)

Nvidia Geforce2
Gigabyte 9600xt
Palit 6800GS
XFX 7600GT
Sapphire x1950Pro
Powercolour HD3870 

Also had a ATI 3D Rage Pro with 4mb of ram, ran Age of Empires 2 like a champ.


----------



## Richieb0y (Jan 5, 2008)

Geforce 4 MX440
Geforce FX 5200
Geforce FX 5500
Geforce FX 5700LE
Geforce 6600
Ati X1600
Geforce 8800GTS < best card i ever owend


----------



## Silverel (Jan 5, 2008)

Ati Rage Pro 128 >still used at work<
Geforce MMX 440 >still used at work<
Ati Radeon 8500LE >Sold..<
Ati Radeon 9600SE >TOAST<
Sapphire Radeon 9600Pro >OC'd to 525/205<
Sapphire Radeon X1300 >Sold..<
Sapphire Radeon X1950pro CF >Rented..<

Someone offered me 120$ for the x1300. It had to go! I'm still playing my favorite games on the 9600pro. Most recent being the GTA series, Halo, Pariah and WoW. The Rage and MMX are used at work for CAD. Much as I miss my 1950, it's making me money, and I'll probably get something fresher by springtime anyway.


----------



## pt (Jan 5, 2008)

btarunr said:


> ^Then at least don't lash out at it. AMD has a *GREEN* company theme too, aren't you being hypocratic in not hating AMD?



i hate amd having green letters, not hate amd for having them 
i don't like yearly drivers neither 
buti will stop bashing now


----------



## giorgos th. (Jan 5, 2008)

Asus FX5200 agp
Albatron 6600GT agp
Sapphire X850XT pci-e
Xfx 7900GT pci-e
Sapphire X1900XT pci-e
evga 8800GTS 640mb pci-e
evga 8800GT 512mb pci-e


----------



## unsmart (Jan 5, 2008)

I know I'll forget some but here it goes
Voodoo banshee= can't rememer
ATI 7500 AGP= in ex sister in laws PC
ATI 9600pro= sold
ATI 9600AIW= sold
ATI X700pro AGP= brother inlaw just killed it last week
ATI 7500 PCI= in a old p3 HP in the closet 
2 SIS DX8.1 32mb PCI cards= 1 in moms ITX PC other in exbrother in laws PC
ATI X1800LX PCI-e= sold
NV6200 PCI-e= sold
ATI X1950pro PCI-e= sold
ATI X1900gt PCI-e= broke then sold
2 ATI X300 PCI-e= 1 for sell now other in exbrother in laws PC
X700 PCI-e= for sell now
X1550 PCI-e= in my HTPC
HD3850 PCI-e= in this PC

I also have a bunch of older cards that are in a box most have never really been used by me.

Edit: Just remembered I had a Firegl 2,ATI rage pro AIW PCI and a NV 440mx at some point.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok same as my CPU in age order not buy order

2002 Voodoo |Dead|
2000 Voodoo Banshee |Dead|
1998 Riva TNT |Dead|
1999 Riva TNT2 |In a Box|
2005 Voodoo 3 3000 |Dead|
2002 ATI Radeon 7000le |Dead|
2006 Voodoo 5 5500  |Sold|
2004 Geforce2 MX200 |Dead|
2004 Geforce2 MX400 |Dead|
2002 Geforce2 Pro |Dead|
2007 Radeon 7500 |Sold|
2005 Geforce4 420 |Dead|
2003 Geforce4 440 |Dead|
2005 Geforce4 4000 |Dead|
2006 Geforce4 Ti 4200 |Dead|
2006 Geforce4 Ti 4400 |Dead|
2007 Radeon 9000pro |Dead|
2003 GeforceFX 5200 |Dead|
2004 GeforceFX 5200Ultra |Sold|
2006 GeforceFX 5600XT |Dead|
2007 GeforceFX 5600 |Sold|
2005 Radeon 9700TX |Dead|
2004 Radeon 9600Pro |Dead|
2004 GeforceFX 5900XT |Dead|
2007 Radeon 9800pro |Dead|
2007 Geforce 6200 |Dead|
2007 Geforce 6600 |Dead|
2008 Geforce 6600GT |In Use|
2007 Radeon x800GTO |Dead|
2006 Geforce 6800GT |Dead|
2007 Geforce 7800GT |Sold|
2007 Geforce 7950GT |RMA'd|
2007 Geforce 8600GT |Sold|
2008 Geforce 8800GT |In Use|


----------



## unsmart (Jan 28, 2008)

You are a mighty slayer of graphics cards


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2008)

how did you kill so many cards?


----------



## 97sslude (Jan 28, 2008)

These are the ones off the top of my head. 

Voodoo2 Banshee
Voodoo3 3500
TNT2
Geforce 256
Geforce 2 GTS
Geforce 3
Geforce 4 ti4200
Geforce 4 ti4600
Radeon 9800pro
AIW 9800pro
Geforce 6800ultra
Geforce 6800GT AGP
Geforce 7800GT SLI
Geforce 7800GTX
Geforce 7900GTX
Geforce 8800GTS 640mb (got another one recently to SLI)


----------



## thegave (Jan 28, 2008)

Voodoo2 Banshee 16mb (traded with parent's comp for
nVidia TNT2 32mb (gave it back to my parents, bought
nVidia GeForce2 MX 32mb (threw away)
GeForce4 Ti4800SE 128mb (ripped the core off)
ATi Radeon 9500Pro/9700 128mb soft-modded (sold)
ATi Rage 3D Pro 8mb PCI (failed small LCD mod project, now in parents' PC)
ATi Mobility Radeon 9700 128mb (in current laptop)
ATi Radeon X800Pro ViVo 256mb (soft-modded to XT-PE, killed through softmod or pencil vmod)
ATi Radeon X1950Pro 512mb (current desktop card)


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> how did you kill so many cards?



umm lets see here

overclocking on sevral, a few had the fans die and i didnt know about it, a few just got old and died, and 2 of them i actully coated in gasoline and threw a match on.

the FX5600XT and MX420

And just so you know the FX5600 burned greenish, but the MX420 burned blueish, i find that fascinating


----------



## Corrosion (Jan 28, 2008)

Mx440
Ati 9250
Nvidia 5200
Nvidia 5700 le
Ati 9550
Ati 9600XT
Ati 9800
Ati x800 pro
Ati x850 pro
Ati X1900 xt
Ati X2900 xt
Nvidia 8800GTS G92(Coming on tuesday)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> umm lets see here
> 
> overclocking on sevral, a few had the fans die and i didnt know about it, a few just got old and died, and 2 of them i actully coated in gasoline and threw a match on.
> 
> ...



im not surprised the FX5600 burned greenish it represents the money you threw away buying the card


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 29, 2008)

what money, i got it free actully


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 29, 2008)

mx 440                          "budget crap"
Geforce Ti4200 64mb       "great for its time"
fx5600 256mb                 "crap card wish i never got it"
x1900xt 512mb               "totally awsome"
next card 3870x2            "ill let u know"


----------



## Corrosion (Jan 29, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> mx 440                          "budget crap"
> Geforce Ti4200 64mb       "great for its time"
> fx5600 256mb                 "crap card wish i never got it"
> x1900xt 512mb               "totally awsome"
> next card 3870x2            "ill let u know"



Yeah my dad had a 5600 and it was crap.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 29, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> what money, i got it free actully



Still not good enough, someone should have paid you to take it. LOL ....


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 29, 2008)

hehe, got it out of a dumpster along with an AthlonXP 1700, 48X CD-Rom, ASUS KT266mobo, and 512mb of DDR266 wasnt a bad find lol


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Let's see,...3DFX Voodoo, 1, 2 and 3, ATI 5900,MX400, 9700pro, X800, x850XT,X1900,then X19  00 crossfire,8800gts640,8800gts640112sp,..8800GT, 8800GTS 512Mb.


----------



## thegave (Jan 29, 2008)

Weren't all the Geforce FX 5xxx series terrible? Except maybe the 5950Ultra?


----------



## SK-1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, spot on.


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 29, 2008)

thegave said:


> Weren't all the Geforce FX 5xxx series terrible? Except maybe the 5950Ultra?



nope they where competive actully in 2003 when they came out, it was in 2004 with shader intense programs we saw a problem and NV40 was just around the corner then.

FX5200 offered DX9 support where Radeon 9200 offered DirectX8 and both where very competive.

FX5600Ultra and FX5700Ultra offered great preformance compared to 9600pro and 9600XT

FX5800Ultra in the games of the day was faster than 9700pro

FX5900XT was the 6600GT of its day selling for 200 but offering highend power on the cheap.

FX5900Ultra beat 9800pro in its day and FX5950Ultra tied 9800XT back in its day

The flaws of the GeforceFX showed up in 3dmark03 but it wasnt untill the NV40 and R420 that we started to notice the shader weakness, as DirectX 8 is where GeforceFX had its power and early DirectX9 games where really DX8 with very little DX9 code.


----------



## thegave (Jan 29, 2008)

I thought the FX5200 was the card you _only_ buy if you wanted SM3.0 or Dx9.0 and wanted to spend as little money as possible.

I fondly remember the 9700 holding its own for quite a long while..


----------



## smiffy (Jan 29, 2008)

Videologic Power VR(i think,not quite sure)
Voodoo 1
Voodoo 2
Voodoo 2 SLI with the one above
TNT2 Ultra
Geforce1
Geforce 2 Ultra
Geforce 3 Ti500
Geforce 4 4600
ATI 9800
ATI 9800XT
ATI 850XT Platinum
ATI 1900XTX


Smiffy


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 29, 2008)

thegave said:


> Weren't all the Geforce FX 5xxx series terrible? Except maybe the 5950Ultra?



Yes m8 they were terrible the geforce ti range were propper gaming cards at the time only down side was the lack of onboard memory but on a benchmark using hardinfo 2005 i think it was then i used to get 860fps 

Then the new fx crap came out and were more of a multimedia card with higher memory options well i ran the same benchmark on that and got 360fps!! i had lost a whole 300 frames
i was gutted lol clearly the gpu on the ti 4200 was miles faster just a shame it only had 64mb of memory.

I had to stick with the fx card though cos i had given my dad the ti 4200 and didnt want to take it back really so i put up with graphics lag on the fx 5600 for sometime till somthin better better came out.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jan 29, 2008)

this is an easy one:

2006: onbaord
26/12/2006: 7600 GS
22/01/2008: 3850


----------



## zaqwsx (Jan 29, 2008)

voodoo 3dfx (I think thats the name, it was when my dad got a gateway like in 1997 or 98)
geforce 4 mx420
FX 5200
BFG 6200oc
EVGA 6600gt
BFG 6800gs
Asus 7800gtx
Sapphire Atomic HD3870 (waiting till it becomes avalible)


----------



## happita (Jan 29, 2008)

Geforce 256
Geforce 2 MX
Geforce 4 MX440
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro (currently in use)
ATI X850 Pro (massive artifacting after first month)

Can't wait for my CM RC690 box collecting dust to start being used & hold new stuffs


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 29, 2008)

MY TIME LINE

AGP
TNT 
TNT2
geforce 2 MX x4
geforce 4400 MX
geforce 5600
ATI 9550 

PCI-e
ATI 9800 pro 
geforce 6600GT
geforce 7600GT X2
geforce 8800GTS 320MB
geforce 8800 Ultra xxx 
geforce 8800 Ultra
Geforce 8400GS
gefocre 8800GT x2
gefocre 8800GTS 512MB


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2008)

thegave said:


> Weren't all the Geforce FX 5xxx series terrible? Except maybe the 5950Ultra?



my ti4200 64mb and FX5700 pulled pretty close in games the fx5700 beat it in 3dmark/AQ3 once they were both oc'd


----------



## strick94u (Jan 29, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> it's crazy how many of us here remember a time before PCI.
> 
> lol!  I remember when if your system could display 16 colors, you had it made!   Damn, and the next big thing after that was 256!  Any y'all remember how "life-like" 256 colors looked when we were used to 16?!



Threw away A working socket 7 with amd 450 k63d and 1 lone ISA slot saturday may it rest in piece.
remember paying 250 dollars to up grade a compaq to a solid 1 meg video and hit 16 bit color from 256 those were the days


----------



## indybird (Jan 29, 2008)

1) Voodoo 3 AGP on Gateway
2) Intel Integrated on Dell
3) 9200SE 128MB PCI on Dell
4) 9600XT 256MB AGP on Custom built #1
5) X1900XTX 512MB PCI-E X16 on Custom built #2
6) Soon to be 9800GX2 PCI-E 2.0 on Custom built #2

-1 was in my very first computer and I really didn't know much about computers back then.
-2 was in my first personal computer (not family's) and by this time I knew about all of the components
-3 was my first component upgrade ever.  I didn't know that there were different slot types; luckily for me though, the 9200SE was a PCI card which worked out in my PCI-only Dell
-4 was in my first computer built, and by this time I knew a decent amount about computers
-5 was inmy lastest full build and by this time I knew a lot about computer hardware
-6 is an upgrade for my current X1900XTX system;  the graphics card is the only real outdated part.  I now own my own local Custom PC business and can afford expensive cards like this 

-Indybird


----------



## strick94u (Jan 29, 2008)

Some unknown 1 meg expensive sis card on board a 486 dx50
matrox mellinium 2 meg pci
matrox mellinium 4 meg pci
matrox whatever that first dualhead 200 pci
matrox 400/450/voo doo 12meg x 2 agp
ati radeon 7000 agp
ati 9000agp
ati 9700 agp
ati 9800 agp
ati 1600 agp pos
nvidia 7800 gs agp
7950 pci-E
nvidia 7900 gs x 2 sli 
nvidia 8800 gts 640 sc x 2 sli
nvidia 8800gt 
nvidia 8800 gts 512
Never had a video card fail on my rigs


----------



## candle_86 (Jan 31, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Threw away A working socket 7 with amd 450 k63d and 1 lone ISA slot saturday may it rest in piece.
> remember paying 250 dollars to up grade a compaq to a solid 1 meg video and hit 16 bit color from 256 those were the days



why did you do that, i still have a K6-2 300 system


----------



## strick94u (Feb 2, 2008)

candle_86 said:


> why did you do that, i still have a K6-2 300 system



To much stuff laying around I sold a guy an antec 900 and a CM stacker 830 for 100 dollars same day next day gave away 3 working pc's including 1 working laptop pos.
after a few years stuff piles up. I will digg around see if I have another K6 450 3d If I do your name is on it ok.


----------



## candle_86 (Feb 2, 2008)

alright, heck ill pay for old parts, i collect them, dont ask why I just do. I got a 286 working today just for shits and giggles, Ive had a working 486, and im looking for a keyboard for an Apple II 1984. Add to that I have a trash 80 in the closet that works fine, I just like this old stuff no one else wants, its more durable, and fun to play with, I just hate AT cases. Who remembers back in the day working inside an AT case meant you should prolly keep a box of Bandaids handy just to fix the cuts you got doing something in there, I miss it, and I dont its hard to explain


----------



## Kursah (Feb 2, 2008)

Intel (onboard, odds are someother brand in 1994)
SiS OnBoard (1995)
S3 Trio 64v+
3dfx VooDoo Banshee
Nvidia Geforce2 MX440
Gigabyte ATI 9600Pro 128mb AGP 2X/4X
ATI x850 Pro 256Mb AGP, converted to x850xt PE, full 16 pipes, AC ATI Silencer 5 rv.2, OC'd beyond
Powercolor X1950Pro 256mb w/AC X2 Cooler
ATI X1950XTX 512MB (used, cheap), w/AC S1 + Fan Module

I generally go for the "bang-for-the-buck" card that will net decent performance at mid-range resolutions with some OC'a-bility. I find no real reason to spend over $250 for a vid card and have no need for SLI/CF(x). But everone has different tastes and budgets. I find gaming at 1280x1024/1440x900 just fine as I don't NEED the latest and greatest for 3DMarks, and if my favored games run fine, then I don't need to waste money on newer technology on extra FPS I won't notice. But that's my opinion.


----------



## Oldjools (Feb 2, 2008)

Matrox Mystique 8mb
Voodoo 1
Voodoo 2 
Voodoo 3
GF2 GTS
GF3 Ti200 in a box somewhere
Radeon 9600XT In a box
Radeon 9800pro In a box
Radeon X850XT RIP
Radeon X1800XT in my rig now
Radeon HD3870 in my daughters PC ... used for playing the sims & watching TV 

The first four were all sold everything else I still have including the X850 so I can start a museum when I retire


----------



## Graogrim (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like you should be swapping cards with your daughter. She'd probably never notice the difference.


----------



## Nemesis881 (Feb 3, 2008)

ATI rage pro (garbage)
ATI 9250 (thrown away)
ATI x700 pro (sold)
Nvidia 8600gts (current rig)


----------



## Oldjools (Feb 3, 2008)

Graogrim said:


> Sounds like you should be swapping cards with your daughter. She'd probably never notice the difference.



She has only got it because of the dreadfull performance I get with some games, unfortunately slightly less demanding titles cause Powerplay to reduce the cards performance. Some of the modded bios' will get it out of 2D mode but it wont go any higher than 'light 3D' which is a bit silly as my X1800XT runs 3X faster fps than the 3870 then. It works fine in COD4 & Crysis etc but I'm competing online twice a week with an older title 

Theres plenty of forum topics on this around the net & plenty of complaints to AMD... just hope they take note.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 3, 2008)

Oldjools said:


> She has only got it because of the dreadfull performance I get with some games, unfortunately slightly less demanding titles cause Powerplay to reduce the cards performance. Some of the modded bios' will get it out of 2D mode but it wont go any higher than 'light 3D' which is a bit silly as my X1800XT runs 3X faster fps than the 3870 then. It works fine in COD4 & Crysis etc but I'm competing online twice a week with an older title
> 
> Theres plenty of forum topics on this around the net & plenty of complaints to AMD... just hope they take note.



That's odd. My 3870 is over twice as fast as my 1950XT, which i know for a fact is faster than an 1800XT....sure you didn't get a defective card?


----------



## Oldjools (Feb 3, 2008)

Like I said UT3, COD4, Crysis etc its great, but with some slightly older titles its awful. It seems to monitor GPU load & if its below about 70% it slows itself down. The idea is to save power but its too aggressive, there's 3 modes 2D, light 3D & full 3D ... anything less than full 3D wont run a game properly. Bios modding helps as it keeps the clockspeed up but thats not all thats going on with Powerplay, heres a few links....
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=173203
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=91209
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=48496


----------



## theonetruewill (Feb 4, 2008)

3dfx Voodoo 16MB
Riva TNT 2 32MB
X600se Mobility
7600GT
X800XT (just for playing around)
X1900GT Rev 1
X1900GT Rev 2 (just for playing around)
X1950XTX


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Feb 4, 2008)

some TNT card
radeon 9600 vanilla
radeon x800 pro
X1800XT
HD 3870 (current)


----------



## selway89 (Feb 4, 2008)

Radeon 7000SE/LE 64MB
GeForce4Ti 4600 128MB
Radeon 9550/9600 128MB of some sort
Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB (legendry card)
Radeon X1950XT 256MB (again awesome card)
Radeon HD2900Pro 512MB (flashed to XT)


----------



## xxgg (Feb 4, 2008)

ATi Mach 1MB? (I guess it can't be called a CARD since it was onboard)
486DX2 66MHz, 1MB*8 30pin RAM, Win 3.1, Win3.11, Win95 (199x? to 1998)

Creative Labs Riva TNT 16MB AGP
Abit BH6, Celeron 300A @ 450MHz, 64MB SDR-SDRAM (First system I built + I even attempted overclocking on top of that.  Read guide from Anandtech @ 1998.  My first and last time having the faster CPU clock.  Pentium II 450MHz was the best thing at the time)  Btw.. everything but the CPU is still being used by my brother as fanless system w/ Celeron 566A @ 850MHz w/Thermaltake GoldenOrb(nofan).

Diamond MultiMedia Viper TNT2 32MB AGP

nVidia GeForce2 MX 32MB AGP

ATi Radeon 8500 64MB ES AGP

ATi Radeon X800GTO2 PCIe(XT-PE 16pipe)

nVidia GeForce 7900GT PCIe

nVidia GeForce 8800GT PCIe (Current)


----------



## Jonsta (Feb 21, 2008)

*My timeline.*

Started off with my first computer:

IGP

Riva TNT

Second computer:

FX5700 (fried)

Radeon 9600PRO (Still in use)

Third Computer:

6600GT

6600GT (second one in SLi) (Still in use)

Fourth Computer:

7200GS (Still in use)

Fifth computer:

8800GT

8800GT (second one in SLi) (Still in use)

Sixth computer:

Radeon HD3870 (Still in use)

Seventh computer:

8600GT 512 (Just made this computer yesterday, seems to be holding up well.


----------



## Titus (Feb 21, 2008)

NVidia only  :

- Albatron FX 5600 SE    AGP ... sold ...  first O/C 
- No name 6600 GT 128 AGP ... fan dead ... O/C
- MSI 6600 GT 128 AGP ... sold brand new 
- Point of View 6800 GT AGP ... sold ( never paid  ) ... O/C @ Ultra
- chipset 6150  on PC1 MoBo.
- Palit 7900 GS 512 PCI-E ... still in use on PC1 ( working / GF gaming station ) ... O/C @ 550/700
- XFX 8800 GS 384 PCI-E ... still in use on PC2 ( brand new, gaming station ) ... O/C @ 710/1000/1728.

Chameleon Powa


----------



## Grings (Feb 21, 2008)

I had cga and ega back in the pipe, slippers and beards era of pc's, followed by a Trident VGA card (all ISA i think), but 3d accelerators onwards is the interesting stuff anyway, so:

cirrus logic 2d + voodoo PCI
cirrus logic 2d + voodoo 2, later sli (briefly) PCI
ATI Rage 128 pro AGP
Power VR KryoII 4500 AGP
GeForce 2 Ultra AGP
Geforce 3 Ti 200 AGP
Radeon 8500 AGP
Geforce 4 Ti 4200 AGP8x
Geforce FX5600 (what a POS, went back a week later)
Radeon 9700 pro AGProckout
Radeon 9500 pro AGP
Radeon 9600xt AGP(rma on 9500)
Radeon X800XL AGP
Radeon X850XT AGP
Geforce 6600gt AGP
Geforce 7800gt PCI-e
Radeon X1800XL512 PCI-e
Geforce 8800GTS 320mb PCI-e(its a 640mb!!, thanks BFG!!!)
Radeon HD3870 PCI-e

and im hungry for more!!, wheres the damn 8800ultra killers?


----------



## Snake05 (Feb 21, 2008)

Geforce 2
Geforce FX5200
Radeon x300SE
Radeon x800
Geforce 8800GTS 512


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 21, 2008)

ATI Rage 128 32MB {Stock} (Somewhere in th basement at my parents house)
ATI Radeon 9700 Pro 128MB {added Zalman heatpipe cooler and custom ramsinks} (Dads Computer) 
ATI Sapphire Radeon X800 GTO2 256MB {added Zalman VF 700 CU} (In its box in my bar cupboard)
ATI Radeon X1950 Pro 256MB x2 Crossfire {Stock} (In their boxes in my bar cupboard)
ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 1GB {Stock... for now} (In my Rig)


----------



## TooFast (Feb 22, 2008)

ati 9700
ati 9800
ati x850
ati x1800
ati x1900xt
ati x1950xtx
ati hd 2900
ati hd 3870
ati hd 3870 x2


----------



## department76 (Feb 22, 2008)

geforce 2 titanium -      sold
geforce fx5600 256mb - bigass Tt giant III heatpipe cooler, rig given to my dad
radeon 9700mobile -      laptop dead and gone back to dell
radeon x1400 mobile -   collecting dust
geforce 7800go -          overclocked like a champ, sold the laptop
radeon HD3870 -          current


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Feb 22, 2008)

First computer had Integrated GFX (Which i don't remember)

Ok first real computer was integrated gfx, then i bough an ATi Radeon X700Pro It was running at 4x AGP Speed. It worked really well until...

I got my new computer and its running a eVGA 8800GT KO


----------



## Black Light (Feb 22, 2008)

Integraded           (sold w/MB)
Radeon 9200SE     (sold)
Geforce 7600GS    (given away)
Geforce 8600GTS  (sold)
Radeon X1650Pro  (sold)
Geforce 8600GTS  (in use)
Geforce 7300LE     (in use)


----------



## Necrofire (Feb 22, 2008)

Radeon 9250
Radeon X1300
Radeon X1300 PCI-e version
Geforce 8600 GTS


----------



## Rurouni Strife (Feb 22, 2008)

S3 ViRge-the most worthless IGP ever, but ran dos games. (1996-97 years here)
V2 1000-Voodoo 2 12 mb.  Rocked
GeForce 2 MX 400-Got the job done for a while
Radeon 9200-In the family computer
Radeon X1800GTO-box in my closet
Radeon HD 3850 256-in rig


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Feb 22, 2008)

ATI Rage 32 meg(still in that computer in storage)
Nvidia MX440(fried in 40 days, garbage)
Nvidia ti4200 agp 8x 128 meg (given away)
Nvidia 5700 le (given away)
ATI x800 pro (loaned to friend)
ATI x1950 extreme gamer edition(given away, my last AGP card)
Nvidia 8600 gt 512 meg (given to friend in return for a OS)
Nvidia 8800 gts 320 meg (in current system[this is a EVGA card and I still have 71 days to use the step up program  ])


----------



## garricwong (Feb 24, 2008)

geforce4 MX440 (still in use, 3+ year already )
?       ( looking for new one)


hehe


----------



## CrackerJack (Feb 24, 2008)

G400 (16Mb)
3dFx Voodoo3 3000
Rage 128
Rage 128 Xpert 99
Radeon 9200
Radeon 9250 SE
GeForce 6100
Radeon X1300 Pro 512Mb
Radeon X1950 Pro 512mb (wife's system)
Radeon HD 2900 GT 256 Mb x2 Crossfire (my system)


damn it's kinda funny how much video cards have change since the Voodoo Series!!! (Quake, Doom and Duken Nukem) those where the most poplular games i started on, then came UNREAL!!!


----------



## beyond_amusia (Feb 24, 2008)

Cirrius Logic 1MB, 4MB
S3 4MB, 16MB
ATI Rage 3D 16MB? (sold with a PC)
nVidia MX 400 PCI 32MB (sold with a PC)
nVidia GeForce FX 5200 AGP 128MB (in a friend's PC in Texas)
Diamond Radeon 9550 AGP 256MB (in my sister's PC)
ATI All-In-Wonder 2006 PCIe 256MB (in a box)
Sapphire Radeon X1650 PCIe PRO 256MB (current)

lol, looking back I've been SLOWLY working my way to a top end card... Only I am always at least a generation behind.


----------



## curt (Feb 25, 2008)

ok if had so many rilly ill put up the ones from my big gamer system 


[creative]voodoo 2 single 12mb with a ati 4mb for 2d
[creative] tnt2 ultra 32mn
[msi]ti4200 128mb agp 4x got me threw doom3 
jumped rite from the 4200 to
[bfg] 7800gs 256mb agp
[xfx]7950 512mb agp 8x [fastest agp card if ever seen]
an my now card

[xfx] 8800gts 640mb xxx vershion


----------



## wolf (Feb 25, 2008)

actually i believe Gecube made a agp X1950XT that holds the position, wait what am i saying, an Agp 3850 would be the king atm methinks.


----------



## The_Real_DeaL31 (Feb 25, 2008)

ati readon x2  7000 sold one of them
nvidia mx440 sold
nvidia 5200 sold
matrox 4mb gave it away
nvidia 5500 broke
nvidia 6200 in box somewhere
nvidia 6600gt oc sold 
ati x1600pro in use 2nd comp
ati 1950pro in use 3rd comp
nvidia 8800gt in use 1st comp


----------



## binsky3333 (Feb 25, 2008)

Some old card (dont remember) 8mb of vram
Nvidia Geforce 2(In a box)
Ati radeon 9600(in a old machine)
8800gts 320mb


----------



## mod2max (Feb 25, 2008)

Only built 4 systems of my own, here:

Inte - 865G
Nvidia - XFX 7800GTX OC 256MB PCI-E
ATi - Sapphire X1900XT 512MB PCI-E
ATi - HIS HD3870XT OC 512MB PCI-E


----------



## HoPpA (Jan 10, 2009)

MX 400
Ti 4200
Ti 4400
FX 5200
ATI 9700pro
ATI 9800pro
6600GT (AGP)
6600GT (pci-e from here on)
X800XT
X1950pro in use now.


----------



## Moose (Jan 10, 2009)

ATi Integrated 8MB
Intel Integrated 32MB
Intel Integrated 128MB
ATi 9250 256MB
ATi X1600 Pro 512MB
ATi HD2600 Pro 512MB
ATi HD4850 512MB


----------



## curt (Jan 10, 2009)

*hey*

i just got my self a bfg gtx280 oc 1gig 

rocken card 

my lil bro bought my 8800gts

gtx 280 1gig  idels at 40c an loads at 65c stock cooler


----------



## Altered (Jan 11, 2009)

TNT2 ( maybe attic )
Jazz Adrenaline Rush 3D 4MB ( maybe attic )
Diamond Monster 3D II Voodoo 2 PCI 8 MB - Geometry accelerator card  ( maybe attic )
GeForce2 Ti 64MB DDR 4x AGP ( maybe attic )
GeForce4 MX 440 ( who knows )
GeForce2 GTS Starforce ( maybe attic )
GeForce3 Ti something dont remember ( gave to friend )
GeForce4 Ti 4200 ( maybe attic )
Radeon 9700 Pro AGP ( Gave to my brother )
GeForce FX 5200 ( in a box )
GeForce 6600 GT AGP ( Died went to trash )
GeForce 6600 GT ( 1 to a friend, 1 in daughters pc, 1 to brother ) 
Radeon 9800 XT AGP ( Brother )
Radeon X800 XL ( Wifes PC )
Radeon HD 2600 PRO AGP ( Sold on TPU  )
Radeon X1950 Pro ( Brother )
Radeon X1950 XTX ( current card )
Radeon X1950 XTX Master ( soon to crossfire new DFI on the way )


I like others have had more that I just cant recall.


----------



## davidhopar (Feb 8, 2009)

Aah wa the heck

lots of SIS's
Radeon 9500 (?)
Radeon X600 (overhitted, dead ...)
HD 3650 (current)


----------



## v12dock (Feb 8, 2009)

Ati 9550 (gave to buddy)
Ati 9800 Pro (gave to buddy)
Ati X800 GTO (gave to buddy)
Ati X850XT (dead)
Ati 2600XT (gave to brother)
Nvidia 8600GTS (sold)
Ati X1950XT (sold)
Nvidia 9800GT (In use)
Nvidia 260 216core (In use)


----------



## dieselcat18 (Feb 8, 2009)

GeForce FX5200 (I think everyone owned this card at one time or another) Wrapped up sitting in a box.

ATi Radeon 9800 Pro 256mb (currently running great in my wife's computer, Loved that card)... 

ATi Sapphire X800 XT PE (Wrapped up sitting in a box)

Nvidia eVGA 7900GTX(nice card, ran well...wrapped up sitting in a box)

Nvidia FOXCONN 8800GTX Factory OC edition (in my back up system, currently not running)

ASUS HD 4870 512mb (currently running in my system specs) really nice card !

**+*


----------



## theorw (Feb 9, 2009)

--intel extreme graphics accelerator 865G(sisters pc)
--Ati Radeon x600xt:Fried cos of static electricityIn the closet right now!
--Radeon x1900xt 256mb.My best card ever!core 712 mem 1718!!!3DMARK06 6928!!!!!! Bought 278euro-sold 130 when 3870 was launched!
--HD2400pro(planing to RMA...!)
--Radeon 3870 @932(!!!)/2500 PENCIL MODDED fried RMAed
--from RMA 3870 TOXIC (PERPOSEFULLY RMAed)
--from RMA 4850 1GB.My current card @700/1080


----------



## RadeonX2 (Feb 9, 2009)

AGP 8X
GeForce 4 MX 440 64MB 64-bit(still using)
ATI Radeon 9550 256MB 128-bit(dead)
ATI Radeon X1300 256MB 128-bit(dead)
PCI-E 16X
GeForce 7300GT 256MB-128bit(sold)
GeForce 9600GT 512MB 256-bit(still using)


----------

